# RYOBI BS903



## DeputyDawg

Nice looking saw. Just to bad they don't make magnets that will work on aluminum.


----------



## vegeta

still vibrates more than i like may have to do the same to the bottom wheel 
the importnt thing is it is my daughters and she likes it a lot so i guess its all good 
till she starts eyeballing my rikon


----------



## Wolffarmer

If you want to get fancy they do make adhesive wheel weights. Motorcycle shops will have them. Probably some tire stores also. 
Randy


----------



## BigAl98

Or drill a hole a 180 opposite of where the weight would be.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I have that saw and it has been a disappointment from the git go. Maybe if I change the blade and try to balance the wheels it will be a little better.


----------



## Jeff28078

I have that band saw. It's a good little saw but only for small crafts. Mine was balanced out of the box and still is after five years. If it's so out of balance that you don't like using it, perhaps it's time to take it back to ther store for a refund or replacement. Do it before you drill holes or glue on weights.


----------



## RandyMorter

Hi Eddy,

How's it going? I still think it's great your daughter is so involved. I like Jeff's comment. I went through a couple of the Ridgid spindle/belt sanders before I kept one.


----------



## vegeta

i am going to try to return it this weekend only issue with that is the box got tossed out


----------



## dbhost

Yep, return that sucker for warranty. The BS903, like almost every other band saw, not all but most, comes with an awful blade, that should be upgraded before using it… But the wheels should be in balance, there should be little to no vibration…

I have never had one of those, but have used my friends often enough before I bought my 14" band saw to know this saw shouldn't be all that bad… Just limited due to size and power.


----------



## roman

I have yet to see a tool, a garden whipper snipper,……….anything made by Ryobi that is worth it's salt. Most often its less expensive to just throw some $$$ paper $$$ into the wind.


----------



## meikou

Unfortunately Ryobi was downgraded to consumer DIY tools. If you look back at their old stuff it was very innovative and well built ie bt3000, wdp1850 to name a couple.


----------



## Tennessee

Every time I stroll through HD I see Ryobi on sale. I think there is a reason for that. For me, they should just drop the line. 
I think the first three letters stand for "Ripped You Off". I own the Ryobi BT3000 tablesaw I bought in 2000 when I needed a lightweight table saw with a fairly big table. Got the extensions on the right and back. Still a good saw, but 12 years later I would not buy anything they sell.


----------



## ShipWreck

If you still want a 10" band saw, the Rikon 10-305 or the Craftsman 21400 are built like a tank. They are indentical saws in all respects other than the paint job. I have used the Craftsman at a friends shop quite a few times and it runs/works very well. I never thought a 10" band saw could impress me very much…..but this one does. The Craftsman is on sale for $169.00.right now, making it alot cheaper than the Rikon.


----------



## 69BBNova

Mr. Gasket (adhesive wheel weights)...

They can be bought at most if not all automotive part stores.

To fine tune you can drill SMALL holes, but honestly I dont like this idea very much yet it is done at times.


----------



## vegeta

this saw is now gone . took it back tryed another one off the shelf and it was just as bad got my money back and im looking for a good 12 inch got my eye on a delt 28-190 now


----------



## vegeta

update,
found (stole) this one om craigs list it is a beast i will give a review on this later


----------



## Dustmite97

That Craftsman looks like a nice saw. I also have the Ryobi 9 inch saw. I only use it for small stuff and it has been working pretty good. I would like to get a 12 or 14 inch saw in the future so that I can do bigger things.


----------

